# Bismarck Area Lake Reports?



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any reports on the thickness of the ice on some lakes around Bismarck. Not asking for fishing reports just ice thickness. I'm wondering if it's worth going ice fishing or if I should keep late season duck and goose hunting. Thanks guys!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Probably your best bet is to drive around and see if there are people out. If people are catching fish, they are keeping their mouth shut about ice thickness....


----------

